

Nasa.gov Redesign - uptown
http://www.nasa.gov/

======
jackreichert
Personally, I don't find it very attractive. It IS beautifully functional,
though. So I guess that, to a large extent, is an embodiment of NASA; which
will work out well for them.

~~~
EA
Not attractive but functional?

Yep, they are running Drupal 7.

------
DiabloD3
I like it, but I wish they actually had a (often rotated) space porn hero
above the fold. People forget how awesome space looks sometimes, and I'm a
sucker for it.

------
piratebroadcast
Drupal, Angular, and JQuery.

